# Bacon is smoking



## fished (Mar 7, 2020)

It's 5am on a Saturday morning. about 48 degrees in Cedar Park.  I got the bacon on the grill smoking away for about 8 hours until it's done.


----------



## Mindifismoke (Mar 7, 2020)

8 hours for the bacon to be done tenderness or just the smoked flavor? Good luck!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

You cold smoking that bacon Ed? How'd you cure it? RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2020)

fished said:


> It's 5am on a Saturday morning. about 48 degrees in Cedar Park.



Good morning my Cedar Park brethren. We are neighbors. i live about 15 minutes west of Cedar Park in Lago Vista. Seen you here before but never paid attention till I saw where you were located.

Keep us posted on the bacon

Robert


----------



## fished (Mar 7, 2020)

Ray, yes it is cold smoked.  I cure it using Bearcarver’s method, dry cured with Morten’s Tender Quick.  This is about fitfh belly done this way.

Thanks Robert, I’ve read a lot of your posts on this site, small world.  I’ve been to Lago Vista before, nice town.  My wife like to give bacon away to our kids and family, but that’s ok, gives me an excuse to make more.
Thanks Ed


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2020)

fished said:


> Thanks Robert, I’ve read a lot of your posts on this site, small world.



Thank you. I don't know if I should be honored or ashamed  With us being so close we ought to see about getting together for an adult beverage (if you're one to imbibe) or possibly throw some steaks on the grill and swap war stories for a few hours.

Sorry for replicating info. I responded to this and sent you a PM. The PM was sent first then I figured I'd respond here also so maybe somebody else that's in close proximity may see this and want to jump on the get-together bandwagon. Lemme know if you're interested in a meet and greet. We can easily make it happen.

Robert


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 7, 2020)

Howdy! Onion Creek area here! 

I figured it's too warm here for a long cold smoke.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> Howdy! Onion Creek area here!



Howdy there Onion Creek!! I'm through your area all the time for work, but it's usually about 4:30 in the morning as I'm headed down 35.

I'm gonna add both of you to the list to get tagged on the post for our 2nd annual Cen Tex Que and Brew event that'll be coming up in the nest few months.

Robert


----------



## fished (Mar 7, 2020)

I pulled the bacon out of the grill, I'll let it sit in the refrigerator for two days before slicing and bagging.


----------



## fished (Mar 7, 2020)

Robert sounds great to me.  Onion Creek sounds good also.  Nothing wrong with having an adult beverage and a meet and greet.  Will most likely have to be in about a month for me.  Got my hands full at moment trying to get the garden going and yard work done.  But looking forward to it.

Thanks Ed


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2020)

fished said:


> Will most likely have to be in about a month for me. Got my hands full at moment trying to get the garden going and yard work done. But looking forward to it.



That works. It may work out real well for you if'n you're not afraid of a 15 minute drive. That's about the time I'm going to get another of the huge 103 sub primal rib sections from Certified Piedmontese, trim it just a bit, and put the whole thing on the rotisserie of the Santa Maria grill. We're looking at the better part of 30 pounds of world class prime rib slow roasted over mesquite. It ain't gonna get much better than that    That'll be enough meat to feed all the SMF members from Cedar Park to Onion Creek!!

Planting the seed,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2020)

fished said:


> I pulled the bacon out of the grill, I'll let it sit in the refrigerator for two days before slicing and bagging.



Ed...that bacon looks REALLY good!! Excellent job sir. I'm set in bacon for a while but got a bunch of sausage made yesterday and today as well as a couple big chunks of beef curing for corned beef. Tomorrow is sausage smoking day for me.

Robert


----------

